# ABC Detailing - Sepang Blue Audi S5 New Car Protection Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys, another new car protection from us, this time at Watford Audi, protecting a Sepang Blue Audi S5!

A few before shots of the S5; not majorly dirty, but completely untouched from the factory with perfect paintwork!







The car was pre-washed with citrus power, left to dwell before wheels being cleaned with various brushes, followed by the usual two-bucket method of washing, both minimising the risk of wash damage.





Some transport fallout was evident, with iron and tree sap deposits being fully removed without contact.







The majority of the car was then dried off with the Metro Blaster and the wooly mammoth towel, removing water from the usual crevices.



The car was then rolled round into the handover bay for the rest of the detail.



Wheels were wiped down with panel wipe, followed by GTechniq C5 protection.



One of these turned up half way through - the new BMW i8, which sounded amazing running on petrol!







Back to the detail, the bodywork was then wiped down and given two coats of EXO.





The amazing colour really starting to stand out under the lights!



Exhausts and plastics were coated in GTechniq C5 and C4.





The car was then rolled outside for some finished shots!





















Tucked back inside ready for collection!







Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

If you have a new car that needs protecting then don't hesitate to get in touch soon as we are booking up fast for September arrivals!

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great work.

Great car.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!

We have an i8 at work and it's a gorgeous looking car I think!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, nice work.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

the audi looks stunning, great stuff:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice! Got to say I love your details. The blue looks amazing.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Good stuff


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.



Zetec-al said:


> Nice work!
> 
> We have an i8 at work and it's a gorgeous looking car I think!


Me too, the gap between the roof and the arches is amazing, really futuristic!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Stunning job :doublesho

Gotta love that pearlescent sepang blue


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Lovely car, the best colour and a fabulous job and finish there as always :thumb:

Bet the owner was chuffed to bits with this:thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great job, looks stunning.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

You really kicked the appearance up a couple of notches, looks amazing


----------



## AaronMc (Dec 31, 2011)

Great work! Fantastic looking car!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

great work


----------



## Just-That-EK (Aug 22, 2010)

cracking work

what do the dealerships think about detailers coming in and 'taking work' off them?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Just-That-EK said:


> cracking work
> 
> what do the dealerships think about detailers coming in and 'taking work' off them?


I don't think the salesmen really see it like that. They just want the car to look it's best and for the handover to go smoothly!


----------



## Just-That-EK (Aug 22, 2010)

ABC Detailing said:


> I don't think the salesmen really see it like that. They just want the car to look it's best and for the handover to go smoothly!


Oh okay, I'm guessing it's the owners request to use you rather than letting them valet it


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Just-That-EK said:


> Oh okay, I'm guessing it's the owners request to use you rather than letting them valet it


That's right, usually it's the customer that has asked me to carry out the detail, or the salesman that has suggested to the customer that I prepare it.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, wot a motor, you can keep the i8.


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunning car with equally as stunning finish!


I find your write ups to be some of the best on this forum. Very informative on the products choice and how to apply them with good quality pictures and layout!

Looking forward to the new one, get the silver m4 up asap.


What products and pads do you use most when correction the paint?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job sir:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

T.C Detailing said:


> Stunning car with equally as stunning finish!
> 
> I find your write ups to be some of the best on this forum. Very informative on the products choice and how to apply them with good quality pictures and layout!
> 
> ...


Thanks, much appreciated, I'll have that and the F Type up before the weekend!

All sorts of combos but I have been really working at mastering the Rupes Bigfoot system recently.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome results, I love the colour.


----------

